# The Droid X is ready to ride again!



## wicozani (Dec 21, 2011)

Hey, everyone! I put aside my well-treated Droid X about 18 months ago, replaced with a GSM Samsung Galaxy Nexus. I still use the Nexus, but my daughter turns 12 in a week, and I've reactivated the like-new Droid X on Page Plus' Verizon network, and plan to port her current feature phone number from Verizon to Google next week, allowing her to push her familiar old number out front on top of her new Page Plus CDMA number. The Droid X is currently rocking the CM9 build from about 18 months ago, and after a factory reset it is running very smooth and fast. I think I'll leave her on CM9 versus reflashing the original Droid X OS. Your thoughts? I'm quite happy to know that the Droid X is being put back into service and will certainly get its workout in the hands of a 12-year old! Jeff


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Why not flash CM7 perhaps? I found that to run a bit better on the Droid X hardware than the CM9 builds considering those are somewhat buggier in my experience. But hey, if it runs fine on on CM9, you can probably just keep it on that and go from there.


----------



## wicozani (Dec 21, 2011)

A quick update...my daughter's been using my old Droid X now for a month on CM9 and is loving it! It is running very well, with no reboots or slowness. I'm next going to rehab my wife's ex-Droid X and prepare it for my 10-year old son for Xmas. Not sure what I'm going to do ROM-wise there; it was never rooted before with my wife, so still stock. The greatest thing? MVNO CDMA service for Verizon through Page Plus that is only $29.95/mo. and works great for even MMS!


----------



## wicozani (Dec 21, 2011)

Quick update....my daughter was doing great with my like-new Droid X, until she dropped it onto a hard floor from about 5 feet!  This killed a lot of pixels on her screen, and the various apps have helped a little, but still 7-8 grey bars on the white background.  So, I have sourced a new LCD screen for her phone, have studied a few YouTube videos, and will be replacing this for her for her Xmas present this year.  I now have my wife's old Droid X all setup with Pittsburgh Steeler's skins and a clear hard case for my son's10th Xmas present and looking pretty sharp.  Will keep this post updated, because I know quite a few folks are still rocking the wonderful Droid X!


----------

